# THIS TV coming to Lancaster, PA



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Starting on Jan. 1, WGAL-DT 8.2 will drop WeatherPlus and pickup the THIS TV network from MGM (showing movies in 4:3 SD).


----------

